# 3Y0X -

## bubble gum

3Y0X.        .  CW  14023 -  !     14190.    .   ,   ?       EU,  "EU-NO HAM SPIRIT-IDDIOT!!"      ?  :Smile:

----------


## ES4MM

:Very Happy:           14023kc CW,  18073  GUHOR!.      .          ,   .  ...VERY POOR!  -  !  :Sad:

----------


## bubble gum

,   ...    ,   ?       :((

----------


## rv6ljk

14023  ,     .     ,    !

----------


## rx9fw

. 
     ( ).  :x    .
  ,   (14-CW,SSB 18-CW),    .
Yagi 3 el + GU43B.   LP.
best regards.VV

----------


## HAMELION

3Y  20  .   100w   ...     .  :Very Happy:  
  40  ...... inv.vee  100w....

----------


## 001

> - DX- DX-,     .    ,       . .


  ,   ,   .

----------


## Yuri V.

> . 
> , .   : 
> http://dx.qsl.net/cgi-bin/logsearch.cgi?L=3Y0X&C=ua0fbs
>     - DX- DX-,     .    ,       . 
> .


...   ! -  ,      .  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  
73!  (UA1AKJ)

----------


## bubble gum

,   N2OO. .   ,      .      .  7    ,    ...

----------


## 001

> 6 ele yagi c   3Y !
>    forever!!!  
>          ?


Bureau QSL cards
The Bureau QSL cards will be processed at the very last after the direct requests are processed.  We suggest that if you want a QSL quickly, please send it Direct as explained above.  Please try to include ALL your 3Y0X QSOs on ONE QSL CARD when sending via the bureau!  This saves the manager an enormous amount of time and effort.

http://www.peterone.com/qsl.htm

----------


## bubble gum

> QSL  .???


.    QSO,   .   ,  SSTV  10-.

----------


## 001

> HAMELION
> 
>          QSL  .???
> 
> 
> .    QSO,   .   ,  SSTV  10-.


,         :       -,    ...

----------


## Miha

:  20 , 100w     20

----------


## Miha

???

----------


## HAMELION

YES   ! 1qso-20m cw
 :Super:

----------


## 001

Band Mode 
20m CW 
30m CW 
40m CW 
40m SSB 
20m SSB 
80m SSB

----------


## 001

2   ,    1  2 ...

----------


## HAMELION

CW  40   15:44 .   . 100W  inv.vee. Long pass  !!!  :Super:  
 :Super:   :Super:   :Super:

----------


## HAMELION

!
 !
 :Super:

----------


## RA3CQ

LoTW.

----------


## Alex UT4EK

?

----------


## Alex UT4EK

... -   ...

----------

